# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  RBD-kenget e tyre

## Michaela

Nuk e di a ka ndonje ne kete forum qe i pelqen RBD grupin e te rinjve ne Meksik qe kane bere edhe telenovelen e titulluar "Rebelde"

----------


## Michaela

RBD eshte nje grup i cili eshte forumuar ne vitin 2004 ne telenovelne me te ndjekur nga te rinjt "Reblede" i cili kishte si protagonist Anahi,Alfonso, Christopher, Dulce Maria, Maite.dhe Christian.

Se shpejti kane dal nga kjo bote magjike  e serialit dhe hyn ne boten e musikes pop. Albumi i titulluar "Rebelde" pati nje sukses te jashtezakonshem vecanerisht keto kenge:Rebelde, Solo quedate en silencio, Un puoco de tu amor.
Ata se shpejti kane marr Diskun e arit,diskun e platinit,dhe diksun e diamantit ,duke shitur 500.000 kopie te albumit te tyre.
Ne turneun e pare te quajtur "Tour Generation RBD"ku ka dal nje cd dhe nje dvd ne te cilen ka patur kenge pop/rock dhe cover te viteteve 80 si dhe melodi te reja te grupit:"Una cancion" si "Liso sensual"
Ky album ka marr dickun e platinit.

Pas nje vit krijim i grupit del ne treg nje tjeter album i titulluar "Nuestro Amor" perbere nga 14 melodi jane shitur 127.000 kopie.

Ne 29 nentor grupi nxjer te treten album te tyren te titulluar "Celestial" album i cili permban super hit "Ser o parecer"
Viti 2006 ka qene viti me i lodhshem i tyre pasi kane pasur nje turne mondial ne keto shtete :bleta: razilia, Chile, Peru, Spania, Mexic ,SUA.
Viti 2006 u mbyll ne SUA ku ata nxorren te parin album ne anglisht "Rebels"

----------


## Michaela

RBD: Rebels

01. Tu Amor
02. My Philosophy
03. I Wanna Be The Rain
04. Cariño Mio 	05. Wanna Play
06. Save Me
07. Happy Worst Day
08. This Is Love
09. Keep It Down Low
10. Connected
11. Era La Música
12. Let The Music



Celestial

 1. Tal Vez Después
2. Ser O Parecer
3. Dame
4. Celestial
 5. Quizá
6. Bésame Sin Miedo
7. Tu Dulce Voz
8. Algún Día	
 9. Me Cansé
10. Aburrida Y Sola
11. Es Por Amor
12. Quisiera Ser
13. RBD English Snippet



 01. Nuestro Amor
02. Me Voy (Gone)
03. Feliz Cumpleaños
04. Este Corazón
05. Así Soy Yo
06. Aún Hay Algo
07. A Tu Lado
08. Fuera
09. Qué Fue Del Amor
10. Qué Hay Detrás
11. Tras De Mí
12. Solo Para Ti
13. Una Canción
14. Liso, Sensual
15. Nuestro Amor

----------


## no name

Michaela pergezime yvi per temen... Sa per rbd mua me pelqejn shum kenget e tyre edhe si grup jan njesh  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s kenga qe me pelqen me shum... NUESTRO AMOR

----------


## Michaela



----------


## Edra_2006

RBD jane nje kopje identike e Erreway prandaj mua nuk me pelqejne fare si grup. Pastaj meksikanet nuk dine gje tjeter vec te kopjojne nuk dine te krijojne.

Shikoni telefilmin Argjentinas Rebelde way dhe jane kopje e ketij grupi.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Grup cop - cope...

Keto lloj grupesh pelqehen vetem nga menyra e paraqitjes. P.sh ka shume persona qe pelqejne njerin prej ktyre dhe prej kesaj rrjedh qe te jene fansa te gjith grupit. Zakonisht ne nje grup pelqehet vetem njeri ose dy nga ata dhe jo gjithe si grup.
Sa per te kenduar smund te them gje, se kendojne mire...

Para nje jave erdhen ne bukuresht dhe priteshin nga qindra fansa ne aeroport. Gjasme per te qene te sigurte nuk dolen per tu pershendetur me fansat dhe i lan aty te prisnin rreth 5 ore...

Gje v.k

----------


## Edra_2006

Jo nuk eshte e vertete qe pelqehen nga menyra e paraqitjes. Dhe as me pak nuk eshte e vertete qe pelqehen vetem nje ose dy nga grupi pasi une e thyej ate rregull perderisa me pelqejne te gjithe dhe jo vetem mua por shume personave. Nuk perjashtohet fakti qe njeri mund te pelqehet me shume se tjetri por ato jane preferenca personale. Mos do te me thuash qe ti i pelqen njesoj te gjithe anetaret e RBD?! 

Paskan ardhur ne Bukuresht?! Po si kane ardhur kur ata jane ndare si grup?

----------


## lockam

ne shqipni nuk İ njef kush  sı duket po une  i do shum  edhe shum bukur kendojn 
jan njı grup perfect

----------


## lockam

grup rbd ne 20.11.2007 ju del albümi i ri


kengat
Empezar desde cero Inalcanzable 
No digas nada 
El mundo detrás  
Hoy que te vas 
Llueve en mi corazón 
Fuí la niña 
A la orilla 
Amor Fugaz  
Sueles volver 
Si no estás aquí
Extraña sensacion

----------


## anahi

grupi me i  mire.ca thone ca gje jane cop-cop se nuk dine te kendojne vete

----------

